# Grease Patties For Mites And SHB



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to try grease patties this winter for mites and shb. The recipe i got offline calls for wintergreen oil, can i us spearmint oil instead?





Thanks allan


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Never heard of using GP for SHB control.


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

they say grease patties is for mites and shb.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf5ZGBF_plQ


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I think snl is right....the hive beetle that I see now & then love grease patties. :scratch:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

allan said:


> they say grease patties is for mites


I give, how does GP kill mites? Smother them when they get into the grease?


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

could be in ref to OldSol's online Aipiguard recipe, it uses a little crisco, lots of peeps have been calling this stuff grease patties mistakenly for a few tears now.

good apiguard replacement and cheap to make.

and no you must use wintergreen

wintergreen and spearmint are 2 completely different modes of action.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I always associated GPs with a tracheal mite treatment.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

allan said:


> The recipe i got offline calls for wintergreen oil, can i us spearmint oil instead?


No, you will need wintergreen oil & wear gloves.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone know HOW GB may kill the SHB?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>Does anyone know HOW GB may kill the SHB?

Read few threads that claim SHB eat greasy patties. Have no knowledge of it myself.

Winter green will get you queenless. It's not a good time of the year to be queenless.


----------



## HillBilly2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thought you had to mix the crisco with borax and pack in a cd case for beetles.


----------

